# Alan Ball



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

David Beckham has been asked to drive Alan Ball's hearse...They reckon he delivers the best dead ball in the world.

I`ll shut the door on the way out


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll:

David Beckham ........Dead Ball specialist :lol:


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

BorderFox said:


> David Beckham has been asked to drive Alan Ball's hearse...They reckon he delivers the best dead ball in the world.
> 
> I`ll shut the door on the way out


Not funny


----------

